# susuki 500 question



## doksgk (Nov 6, 2009)

motor turns over getin gas and spark is good kill switch is off gas in tank will not run


----------



## JSJ (Aug 22, 2005)

Need more info what year is it and how long has it sat how do you know it's getting gas? Most of the time it's the carbs there is a pilot jet that controls the fuel at idle and starting make sure it not pluged. Will it fired off if you spay it with starting fluid if not you may want to check compressing you could have stuck rings.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Checking compression is another good place to start. No, or low compression equal worn rings, burned/broken valve, or worn cam.


----------



## doksgk (Nov 6, 2009)

lt-f500f 1998 noticed rust flakes in gas cap that fell threw vent when open drain valve on settling bowl have good flow motor ran in morning and on evening duck hunt no startee


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I would drain the gas and clean the carb. Bad or old gas will keep it from running.


----------



## doksgk (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks all u response boiled out carbs rinsed tank and ole plug was firing but put new one in and it fired rt up not sure what did it but it runnin now advice for carb work on 4 wheeler see a real mech donot bohemainize it like i did


----------

